# betta tale



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Noticed one of the girls had a large bulge out her side with scales sticking out. Put her in a jar with epsom salts. She had a bit of a poo as a result but still had the bulge. Stayed this way for a good week and so i put her back in the main tank. Noticed a small white spot in the center of the swelling which burst open leaving a small hole in her side. Caught her again and put her in a jar - now with some furan 2. Must have acted as a laxative because i noted that next day the bottom of her container was covered in large hard lumps of poo. Bulge in her side was considerably smaller. Have treated her for 4 days now with furan 2. Hole in side is healing over well. Still has a small bump on her side. Still has a good appetite. 
Extreme constipation!!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Change the water in the jar 100% twice daily if you can. You want the water as clean as possible to let the fish heal, even the smallest amounts of amonia can be dangerous. But congrats on getting it under control


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ares had the same problem big lump behind his pelic fin gave him a unfrozen unshelled pea it work quiet good. 30 minutes later Ares did a big poo.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I put the betta back into the main tank she came from but even though it appears that she has healed up ok there is something very wrong with her. She cannot keep her balance in the current and she wobbles when she swims. I thought maybe she was weak from being kept in a smaller container but She hasn't been able to regain her usual swimming abilities over 3 days so now she is in the breeder container floating where she can see the other fish.
I am wondering if the infection she had in her side also went inward. She did have 8 days of furan treatments.

Fish can be very frustrating at times.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

It might be a swim bladder problem


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Little girl developed another abscess just behind her front fin in the same spot as before. tried treating her with furan 2 again but yesterday it looked as if her side had ruptured again and today she was dead.-- less than a year old!
I wonder maybe if it was a tumor of some kind that was pushing through.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

It could have been a genetic disease as well. Bettas have been inbred a lot so I wouldn't be surprised if that was the reason. If you want to use that bowl again I would bleach it and all the equipment that you used on that betta in case the disease is transferable.


----------

